# UCLA Screenwriting MFA 2013



## honeybadger (Mar 15, 2012)

Since we are over the hump of the 2012 acceptances and rejections, we might as well start hearing up for next year, because the time goes by quickly. So, here we go. This forum is open for anyone that might be applying for the first time, or for those, who like me  are applying again. If you have questions, don't lurk, just ask, and someone will answer your question.  UCLA will be the only school that i am applying to this year, as it was always the only program that i wanted to attend. This will be my third time applying. Both times that I've  applied, I've been invited to interview, and I will complete the UCLA Professional Program in June. I am also working on an MFA in fiction, but screenwriting is where my heart is. So the forum is officially open.


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going for it again. Was also interviewed this time and am currently in the Professional Program. I'm wondering if it's a good idea to approach the PP instructor for a letter of recommendation. We have a great rapport, but don't know if that puts them in an awkward. It could be a conflict of interest? I don't know.


----------



## Nikkare (Mar 16, 2012)

I got rejected without an interview this year, my first time applying, but I was offered a spot in the Professional Program two weeks later. I had plans to move from Boston to LA regardless of whether I got into an MFA program. I'm still waiting to hear back from Chapman--their WebAdvisor says my decision is in the mail--but I think I've already made my mind up to do the UCLA Professional Program, then give the MFA another shot next year. I really have my heart set on UCLA. 

So, needless to say, I will be in the same boat as you guys next year. Take a deep breath...and try again.


----------



## Tangofandango (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking to apply for the 2013-2014 school year. Currently in undergrad, actually abroad right now. From what I understand it's a bit of a longshot to apply right out of undergrad but I figure what the hell, why not. Might as well. Looking into a bunch of other programs in addition to UCLA, but UCLA is one of my favorites by far.


----------



## catimoya (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there!
My name is Cati and I'm a Spanish screenwriter. I'm planning to go to the US in order to study Screenwriting. I've been looking at different universities and I think UCLA is the best choice, although that means the hardest one too! I'll apply for some but I'll try my best for UCLA, so I'll be happy to join you!
I am actually looking for some more information about the MFA: do you know any specific tasks, or subjects, or how is the course planned or something? I've already checked everything that's on the TFT page but I would like to have some more information. anything you can explain me will be helpful! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in the program.  What specifically would you like to know?


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by Tangofandango:
> Looking to apply for the 2013-2014 school year. Currently in undergrad, actually abroad right now. From what I understand it's a bit of a long shot to apply right out of undergrad but I figure what the hell, why not. Might as well. Looking into a bunch of other programs in addition to UCLA, but UCLA is one of my favorites by far.



It's not a long shot at all.  I applied last November, and I'm in the second semester of my senior year at Mizzou. I don't graduate until May, yet I interviewed and received my acceptance letter from UCLA in March.  It DOES happen...


----------



## Drufur (Apr 26, 2012)

@screenwriter70: are they looking for applicants with a solid knowledge of story structure already, or would you say that they want more of a blank slate??

Thanks!


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally posted by Drufur:
> @screenwriter70: are they looking for applicants with a solid knowledge of story structure already, or would you say that they want more of a blank slate??
> 
> Thanks!



Surprisingly, UCLA is not looking for commercially oriented material, and emphasizes writing from the heart.  Their belief is that great stories get sold and get told, regardless of genre.  The idea is all. So, as for knowledge on story structure, yes it is important.  Unlike other film schools, UCLA requires 3 writing samples and not just 1. While they are looking for creativity, they are also looking for consistency. They also do not require the GRE as other programs do.  Their thinking is that at the graduate level the grades and knowledge will be there for simple "bean counting".  But creativity and original thinking are something all together different, and cannot be discerned by tests such as those.

As roundabout as that was, I hope that answered your question.


----------



## Ebi Boleigha (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> I'm in the program.  What specifically would you like to know?


Do they accept students for the spring semester?


----------



## catimoya (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello again!

I would like to know if there is anyone knows what are the specific tasks or subjects you study each year, or the planification of the course. 

I am also interested in knowing how hard it is to do an internship in L.A, something like reading scripts would be perfect! 

Thanks!


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going to give it another shot. I think with the majority of my applications this past year I may have not given my best work, I didn't proof read enough, didn't really challenge myself as a writer, etc. I guess I just don't really feel like I showed them everything I have (although maybe this is just how I feel because I was rejected). That said UCLA's rejection was quick, I think I got it like the first week of February. I'm not going to hold any grudges but I kind of felt at the time given how quickly I was rejected and how short the rejection letter was that I wasn't given a fair shot. I'm going to try again this year but UCLA certainly slipped down my preferences list after all of that.


----------



## sftola (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a playwright from San Francisco looking to broaden my horizons and I feel drawn to UCLA. The program looks great and I like the emphasis placed on the portfolio by the application process. Can anyone speak to how well playwrights do in the program? Does anyone know of any writers with a background in writing for the stage who have made the crossover at UCLA?


----------



## Tangofandango (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey ajrover! What undergrad are you in? Good to have another optimistic undergrad to chat to. UCSB senior lit&film double, here.


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by Ebi Boleigha:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> I'm in the program.  What specifically would you like to know?


Do they accept students for the spring semester? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Unfortunately, no. We go by quarters and not semesters, and the course progression is such that it doesn't permit it anyway. Those who currently in the program will be until completion.  The next opportunity to apply will be this fall for entrance next year.


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by sftola:
> I'm a playwright from San Francisco looking to broaden my horizons and I feel drawn to UCLA. The program looks great and I like the emphasis placed on the portfolio by the application process. Can anyone speak to how well playwrights do in the program? Does anyone know of any writers with a background in writing for the stage who have made the crossover at UCLA?



I am also a playwright and poet, besides my cinematic aspirations, and have a friend who is also a playwright, and we are both in the program.  As I stated to another applicant -- UCLA is all about exceptional storytellers and writers.  You can be taught screenplay formatting and structure, but you cannot be taught to be a great writer.  If your writing samples are great, you will at least get an audience and opportunity. 

Just keep in mind that the competition is fierce and worldwide. Only about 3% of the applicants are accepted each term.  That's it and that's all.

Good luck!


----------



## sftola (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by sftola:
> I'm a playwright from San Francisco looking to broaden my horizons and I feel drawn to UCLA. The program looks great and I like the emphasis placed on the portfolio by the application process. Can anyone speak to how well playwrights do in the program? Does anyone know of any writers with a background in writing for the stage who have made the crossover at UCLA?



I am also a playwright and poet, besides my cinematic aspirations, and have a friend who is also a playwright, and we are both in the program.  As I stated to another applicant -- UCLA is all about exceptional storytellers and writers.  You can be taught screenplay formatting and structure, but you cannot be taught to be a great writer.  If your writing samples are great, you will at least get an audience and opportunity. 

Just keep in mind that the competition is fierce and worldwide. Only about 3% of the applicants are accepted each term.  That's it and that's all.

Good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks so much for the response, Screenwriter70! Did you apply using stage plays in your portfolio, or did you write a screenplay?


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by sftola:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by sftola:
> I'm a playwright from San Francisco looking to broaden my horizons and I feel drawn to UCLA. The program looks great and I like the emphasis placed on the portfolio by the application process. Can anyone speak to how well playwrights do in the program? Does anyone know of any writers with a background in writing for the stage who have made the crossover at UCLA?



I am also a playwright and poet, besides my cinematic aspirations, and have a friend who is also a playwright, and we are both in the program.  As I stated to another applicant -- UCLA is all about exceptional storytellers and writers.  You can be taught screenplay formatting and structure, but you cannot be taught to be a great writer.  If your writing samples are great, you will at least get an audience and opportunity. 

Just keep in mind that the competition is fierce and worldwide. Only about 3% of the applicants are accepted each term.  That's it and that's all.

Good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks so much for the response, Screenwriter70! Did you apply using stage plays in your portfolio, or did you write a screenplay? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually both, as I used a ten page flash drama (play), a full length screenplay (120 pages) and a poem for my three creative writing writing samples. The other two writing materials were a letter (of intent essentially) and an essay for a fellowship.

And you're very welcome, sftola!  I hope I've been able to help!  I wish you (and all aspiring screenwriters on this forum) the very best of luck!


----------



## thehamm99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats, Screenwriter70.

You must've impressed the heck out of the powers that be.

All I keep hearing is that they want writers with life experience (which is good for me).

I just completed the professional program from UCLA, and was nominated for (but didn't win)an award the program puts on, so I'm hoping that helps my chances, as there's really only 3-4 schools I'm willing to invest that kind of debt in.

Today's been kind of a long day, so without trying to go back and put the pieces together, I'm assuming you will be starting your MFA next month? Or are you a year in?


----------



## sftola (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the in depth response! Congratulations to you 



> Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by sftola:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by sftola:
> I'm a playwright from San Francisco looking to broaden my horizons and I feel drawn to UCLA. The program looks great and I like the emphasis placed on the portfolio by the application process. Can anyone speak to how well playwrights do in the program? Does anyone know of any writers with a background in writing for the stage who have made the crossover at UCLA?



I am also a playwright and poet, besides my cinematic aspirations, and have a friend who is also a playwright, and we are both in the program.  As I stated to another applicant -- UCLA is all about exceptional storytellers and writers.  You can be taught screenplay formatting and structure, but you cannot be taught to be a great writer.  If your writing samples are great, you will at least get an audience and opportunity. 

Just keep in mind that the competition is fierce and worldwide. Only about 3% of the applicants are accepted each term.  That's it and that's all.

Good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks so much for the response, Screenwriter70! Did you apply using stage plays in your portfolio, or did you write a screenplay? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually both, as I used a ten page flash drama (play), a full length screenplay (120 pages) and a poem for my three creative writing writing samples. The other two writing materials were a letter (of intent essentially) and an essay for a fellowship.

And you're very welcome, sftola!  I hope I've been able to help!  I wish you (and all aspiring screenwriters on this forum) the very best of luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by thehamm99:
> Congrats, Screenwriter70.
> 
> You must've impressed the heck out of the powers that be.
> ...



I guess so.  But all I did was present writing that mattered to me, writing I poured myself (heart, soul, etc.)into.  The best advice I can give you is also the most unconventional.  Write from a place of purity, from your heart -- do not try to impress them with high concepts and clever conventions.  Just be the best version of yourself on the page.

As for me, I'm starting my first year as of a Sept. Don't give up! If you were in the professional program, then you know you're knocking on the door!


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by sftola:
> Thanks so much for the in depth response! Congratulations to you
> 
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Screenwriter70:
> ...



I am also a playwright and poet, besides my cinematic aspirations, and have a friend who is also a playwright, and we are both in the program.  As I stated to another applicant -- UCLA is all about exceptional storytellers and writers.  You can be taught screenplay formatting and structure, but you cannot be taught to be a great writer.  If your writing samples are great, you will at least get an audience and opportunity. 

Just keep in mind that the competition is fierce and worldwide. Only about 3% of the applicants are accepted each term.  That's it and that's all.

Good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks so much for the response, Screenwriter70! Did you apply using stage plays in your portfolio, or did you write a screenplay? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually both, as I used a ten page flash drama (play), a full length screenplay (120 pages) and a poem for my three creative writing writing samples. The other two writing materials were a letter (of intent essentially) and an essay for a fellowship.

And you're very welcome, sftola!  I hope I've been able to help!  I wish you (and all aspiring screenwriters on this forum) the very best of luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

You are so very welcome, and THANK YOU!


----------



## brittanyr (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, new here. I'm also planning on applying essentially right out of grad. I was 2012 so I'm taking a year off but good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## brittanyr (Aug 7, 2012)

haha I mean undergrad


----------



## Korihoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys, glad to be here! 
I'm also applying the UCLA screenwriting program this year. Just like some guys here, I've graduated and taking a year off. 
I'll also apply USC, Columbia and Chapman as well, however, UCLA will always be my first choice!
Wish all of us good luck! ;-)


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm also applying right out of undergrad. Originally, I was planning on applying to the Director's Program, but after starting on my writing samples for other MFA programs and reflecting on what I enjoy most about the filmmaking process, I'm realizing more and more that I enjoy screenwriting best. 

My question is: Do you think it would be a good idea to switch? The writing part is all new to me, so I certainly don't have 200 pages of work.  I'm afraid if I submit components from other grad applications they will realize and I will penalized and not taken seriously.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by thehamm99:
> Congrats, Screenwriter70.
> 
> You must've impressed the heck out of the powers that be.
> ...


It's great to hear so many others from the 2011-2012 Pro Program are applying! I also was nominated for that award but didn't win either, just dropped the MFA app in the mail yesterday, now 4 months of biting nails, figuring out my next move. 

I have to say to anyone that didn't do the professional program and is shooting for the MFA that it's a GREAT experience and really gives you the opportunity to try out the school and their style of teaching. I gather that over half of the MFA admissions were in the PP as well, but if they pass and offer the PP instead, do it! I had two amazing workshop teachers, and for the record since someone asked early on, both did write me letters of recommendation.
I realize that the SoP and the letters are formalities and a distant second to the writing samples, but if you make it to the fence, who knows, it could tip in your favor. (I hope!)

Anyway, good luck to everyone shooting for 2013, maybe we'll all get lucky!


----------



## ath579 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone else received an email for an interview?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope. So did you get an email yourself, or are you asking if anyone got an email?

I'm officially bummed out if you got one, means I didn't... doh!


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my interview email this morning as well, a little after 8 a.m. central time. It looks like we are about to get to it in the next couple of months, so congratulations to everyone who got the invite!


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 15, 2013)

By the way, to those who didn't get an interview email today, don't sweat it. From past experience, not everyone gets an interview invitation at the same time--they tend to go out over a period of a a few days, so just because you didn't get one today doesn't mean you wont' get an invitation. 

Second, don't give up. If you believe in yourself, and this is what you want to do, keep at it. Apply again. I highly recommend taking the Professional Program, as others have suggested. The Professional Program will introduce you to the UCLA way of doing things, it will give you a chance to know some of the faculty, and it will make you a better screenwriter. I can't recommend the Professional Program enough--and you can do it online if you don't live in LA.

Good luck everyone, whether you got an interview invitation or not!


----------



## jeremy's sea (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks honeybadger! Now I have to bite my nails over the next few days...
I agree, do the Professional Program if you can, A LOT of good things came out of it for me. I just wanted the option of pursuing an MFA. Regardless, I'm already on my way to working as a writer. Still, I want to go back to UCLA...


----------



## ath579 (Jan 15, 2013)

@jeremy's sea. Yeah, I got an email last night. Already nervous/excited!


----------



## sftola (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations to those being interviewed! Glad word is finally coming out. Has anyone received a rejection email yet?


----------



## TWS (Jan 16, 2013)

So if you don't get an email from them this week it prob means that you'll get a rejection?


----------



## ath579 (Jan 16, 2013)

@TWS: I wish I could tell you, but this is my first time applying (I'm still in undergrad). I do know that they don't send all interview invitations at the same time though.


----------



## matildabrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear Camille,

I applied for directing and have heard nothing yet!


----------



## ath579 (Jan 17, 2013)

@Camille, I only applied for screenwriting and got an email 3 days ago.


----------



## sftola (Jan 17, 2013)

At this point it seems that of all those following this board only two have heard anything - neither of whom are on the west coast. Is that right? Are there any lurkers out there in receipt of an email regarding UCLA MFA Screenwriting?


----------



## ath579 (Jan 17, 2013)

@sftola, Yep I'm in NYC. 

If anyone knows how long it usually takes them to send you an actual interview date, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## crusader10 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have just received the email from ucla. I'm on the east coast so I wrote back I preferred new york. I didn't respond for two days though, hopefully it doesn't hurt my chances. 
Anyone know how long we have to wait before a email back with how scheduled interview date? any input?


----------



## ath579 (Jan 17, 2013)

@crusader10, Lemme know if you get a response. I wrote back to them yesterday telling them I preferred New York and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Breathe, calm down, and relax! The Mid-West and Eastern applicants are usually contacted first, because they need to decide whether to go to LA or NY, and the committee needs to figure out the schedule.

Typically, the interviews aren't scheduled until weeks, not days, after getting the initial email notifying you that you got an interview. It's usually in February that people begin to be notified about the date of their interview. That's not saying that things won't happen a little differently this year, but there is usually a fair amount of time that passes between your initial email and when your interview is scheduled. Again, we are talking weeks, not days. This process takes time. If you notice in the interview email, it says that interviews will be scheduled within the next month or two--not the next day or two. 

Everyone just breathe. Someone from UCLA will contact you when they are ready to contact you.


----------



## sftola (Jan 18, 2013)

i heart you honeybadger! you're totally our den mother


----------



## ath579 (Jan 18, 2013)

@Honeybadger, Thanks! Totally the den mother haha


----------



## Cobb (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the forum and just read through the entire thread. 

Just wanted to check if more people are receiving the mails for the interview. Does anyone have any idea till when the calls for the interview go out?

It's been sometime since anyone has replied.


----------



## ath579 (Jan 23, 2013)

@Cobb, I got an email today thanking me for my response to their interview email and telling me they'd be in touch.


----------



## matildabrown (Jan 24, 2013)

to confirm this is just screenwriting applicants, right? not directing?


----------



## ath579 (Jan 24, 2013)

@pgresty, Yep, I'm screenwriting.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Jan 29, 2013)

Dang, it's been a few weeks, was checking back to see if CA area people got emails yet, but it's been a bit... I was hoping to get at least an interview this time around.

Anyone interviewing please let us know how it went! Good luck!


----------



## sftola (Jan 29, 2013)

@jeremy's sea - i'm in SF and haven't received any word. from what i can tell on here, only a couple non-west coasters have received interview invites and nobody has yet posted about a rejection email, so i think we are still in a zen holding pattern...


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems as if fewer people post on these boards every year, and the number of lurkers increases. It could be that the West Coast candidates are still being decided upon, as no one has posted anything about getting a rejection email, either. Usually by this time those have already gone out.


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 29, 2013)

There are over 6,000 views of this forum, and only 3 pages of posts. That's a lot of people reading and hardly anyone posting.


----------



## crusader10 (Jan 29, 2013)

I live on the east coast and after receiving the first email about being selected for an interview. i replied and said i prefer New york for obvious reasons. about a week after that i received another email thanking me for replying and they will contact me soon. that was a week ago so now im just PATIENTLY but FRANTICALLY waiting.


----------



## sftola (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for chiming in everyone! it's comforting to hear something, even if it's just "still waiting."

@honeybadger - thanks for always having good insight. the math of 6000 views versus 3 pages of posts makes sense, until you consider that at least 1000 of those views are probably mine


----------



## ath579 (Jan 29, 2013)

@crusader10, Same exact situation for me.


----------



## ath579 (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if ucla calls candidates to let them know about interviews, emails, or both?


----------



## brainwashed (Jan 30, 2013)

Got a call for an interview today, January 30th. I'm in NY. They say NY interviews are held in the middle of February and LA interviews are at the end of the month or beginning of March. Good luck everyone!


----------



## handstokeys (Feb 5, 2013)

I got a call about an interview as well. I'm excited but nervous! Anyone know what the acceptance rate is for interviewed students?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 5, 2013)

Even though I got an email for an interview almost a month ago, and a confirmation email last week, UCLA just emailed to let me know that they will no longer interview me. Five minutes later, AFI called me for an interview. Has anyone ever had this happen to them?


----------



## crusader10 (Feb 5, 2013)

@ath579 the same thing just happened to me. Received my email about an hour ago notifying me that they will not be interviewing me and that they hope to see my application next year. so im guessing i did not get accepted. anyone else have this happen? do you think i still have a chance this year?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it's incredibly unprofessional. Their e-mail was short, rude, and grammatically incorrect. I'm calling them tomorrow.


----------



## Dc1 (Feb 5, 2013)

This sounds very bizarre. I encourage anyone who receives a similar message to call the school directly. I'm in the program currently and would be flabbergasted to hear this is correct. Doesn't sound like something they would do at all.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is correct, unfortunately.


----------



## crusader10 (Feb 5, 2013)

are you reallyu calling? what are you going to say? because i am going to call as well. totally unprofessional.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm going to call tomorrow, not today, because I don't want to let my anger overtake the conversation. I'm just going to ask them what happened, because I'm really confused. I will also be replying to the email in a more angry, but still professional manner. Not only is it unprofessional, it's also disrespectful and disorganized of them. And the fact that the first sentence of the email is grammatically incorrect reflects poorly on a program that is supposed to be one of the best in writing.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 5, 2013)

@ath579 I would be extremely upset as well, but you should be thrilled about AFI, their program is a lot better.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> I'm going to call tomorrow, not today, because I don't want to let my anger overtake the conversation. I'm just going to ask them what happened, because I'm really confused. I will also be replying to the email in a more angry, but still professional manner. Not only is it unprofessional, it's also disrespectful and disorganized of them. And the fact that the first sentence of the email is grammatically incorrect reflects poorly on a program that is supposed to be one of the best in writing.



It definitely sucks...but if I were you I would wait until I was extremely confident I could control all emotions, and treat the call or further emails as a fact finding mission.

Maybe it'd be better to play "confused" rather than angry, though you have every right to be angry.

But rejection is all part of this game we're all trying to get into, so learning how to overcome it is part of what will make you appreciate success even more when you earn it. 

I've got a fairly good education already and I would hope I would at least get interviews at my schools...but if I don't I just look at that as their loss...but it would be incredible to have some way to find out what they didn't like about my body of work.

At the very least you know you were at least on the bubble of consideration, and that is something to cling to, and maybe even something worth writing about in next year's application.

I hear UCLA tries the hard pitch for their professional school on all the applicants they reject. Have they tried that for you yet?

They won't try that with me. I've already taken the professional school. Lol.

And on a side note, for $4500, I think it's worthwhile (and I already had a B.A. in screenwriting going in).

Best wishes at all your schools of choice.


----------



## MimaJoneZ (Feb 6, 2013)

"Your job is to get punch in the face" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwevhufegIQ


----------



## sftola (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry to hear some people were invited to interview and then had the rug pulled out from under them. i'd be angry, too. hope you can figure out what that's about and move forward.

i'm on the west coast and received this morning my invitation to interview. did any other west coasters get an email?


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 6, 2013)

> i'm on the west coast and received this morning my invitation to interview. did any other west coasters get an email?



Got it this morning as well, L.A. based.

Sorry to hear about people getting the rug pulled out from under them.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, yeah, I'm really sorry to hear those interviews got yanked, I wouldn't expect that to happen.

I got an email this morning (here in LA), so they must be going out to west coast folks now. Replied and requested a campus interview, of course!

To reiterate, to anyone that doesn't get accepted, if they offer the professional program and you haven't done it, do it! It worked out really well for me, even if I don't get in the MFA program at the end. One of the scripts I wrote won a festival and is a finalist now in another and I have gotten emails of interest off The Black List database and am currently working with a CE from a producers who read the script. So it can still help move things forward!

Good luck sftola!


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh cool, and good luck Hiram!


----------



## The Somethings (Feb 6, 2013)

I also received an e-mail cancelling my interview.  I called UCLA and they wouldn't tell me anything - just that an e-mail explaining the "details" would go out in a day or two and that they wanted to send that out first.

Does anyone have any more information about this?  It seems so unusual.  And the e-mail I was sent was short, unprofessional, and had more than one grammatical error.


----------



## ScreenCraft (Feb 6, 2013)

Film school can be such a joke. I have dozens of friends who graduated at top film schools and the most valuable thing they learned was to watch films and to read and write every day.  Sorry to hear about your negative experience at UCLA.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, now I am curious as to what the email said...


----------



## ath579 (Feb 6, 2013)

@thesomethings, I agree with what you said. The email was beyond unprofessional. The whole situation is beyond unprofessional. I wrote a very lengthy response that I will be sending to them.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 6, 2013)

The UC system has a reputation for this BTW”¦

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/E...e-letter-is-for-real


----------



## ath579 (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting article. However, they didn't accidentally send me an interview invite. I was contacted a month ago and then contacted a week ago to confirm. They just decided to take it away, replacing me with the students they called 2 days ago.


----------



## Dc1 (Feb 6, 2013)

@Screencraft. I wouldn't go as far as saying Film school is a joke. There is plenty to be learned and many opportunities to meet industry people. Where I will agree with you is your friend's statement about watching movies and writing. That part is 100% true. You want 90% of what you'll do in a top program and save 50-100K? Watch a movie 5x a week. Study the structure. Write out the narrative beats. Read 3-5 unproduced/produced scripts every week. Write 30 pages of your own script every week. Do this for 2-3 years and that is your MFA in screenwriting degree.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 6, 2013)

You could say the same for ______ (fill in the blank) master's degree.

It can be argued that there is more than just further education that one can get from attending a top notch mfa program.

I get your points though, which is why I didn't apply at certain schools because I just wouldn't be willing to carry law school sized debt with an mfa in screenwriting.


----------



## secretteachings (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. I received an email late last night, inviting me to interview. I'm in California, a couple hours outside of LA. Of course I am excited, but I'm really sorry to hear that people have been having their interview offers revoked. That's rough. It's like Al Gore getting the presidency taken away from him in 2000. They need to quit toying with peoples' emotions!


----------



## ath579 (Feb 6, 2013)

@secretteachings, Congratulations on receiving an interview. I find it quite contradicting that their email to me stated that my interview would no longer be held because they didn't have the resources to do so this year, though I had first been contacted about an interview a month ago. (I was contacted twice).


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 7, 2013)

I just don't understand why they haven't gotten with the times and scheduled interviews through skype.  I know other universities do that why not UCLA??


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was offered skype, but I choose to interview in person.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, they offered me skype as well.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally posted by thehamm99:
> I was offered skype, but I choose to interview in person.



Well then ath579's comment makes less sense.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'm very confused. I'm not the only to have been invited for an interview, and then later withdrawn from the interview process. Last night I sent them a very long and detailed email that criticized them greatly.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 8, 2013)

I just wanted to offer my take on the whole rescinded interview thing. First, this is not an attempt to excuse them (seriously, it's Bush League but if you want to be a screenwriter, get used to it) but to offer some insight. 

This year will be my third interview, I've attended the Professional Program and I know a number of instructors, people who've been through the program, and a bunch currently in it. Last year, my interviewer was an instructor I knew and he let me know that he gave me his highest recommendation and I didn't get in. If you can't get in with an interviewers highest recommendation, what is it for? 

Well, the MFA Interviews are a fairly recent development. They used to base admission solely the submitted materials until an unfortunate situation developed with an unstable student.

They have a fairly good idea of who they want in already, the interview is just to make sure you're not a nutjob. 

My point is, if you had your interview cancelled, you haven't lost a chance to get in, it means you already weren't getting in. I don't mean that to be harsh, but there's no other way to put it.

It also means you can write. If you get an interview, you can write, but your statement of purpose didn't wow them. By the way, the Statement of Purpose should  be written like a personal statement, FYI. I made that mistake my first year (writing about my career goals, work ethic, that kind of stuff), and when I tell people associated with the program about it, they just shake their head and go, "No, no, no".


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

Those are some good insights, but I respectfully disagree. A school wouldn't invite you to interview if they weren't considering you. Something must have triggered them to replace those that were withdrew. I don't mean to sound overly confident, because by no means am I, but I sent the exact same statement of purpose to AFI. It's not a career-goals-resume type of thing, at all.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

And the fact that the email they sent makes absolutely no sense grammatically (it seriously is incredibly poorly written) and is from a third party that shows no UCLA credentials speaks miles about the professionalism of their application process.


----------



## crusader10 (Feb 8, 2013)

i agree to disagree in sense to everyones remarks and insights. i just received the "explanation" email and i understand mistakes do happen. the email also stated i may or may not be (wasnt exactly clear) recommended for the professional program. if i am im going to jump at the opportunity to gain more experience.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by crusader10:
> i agree to disagree in sense to everyones remarks and insights. i just received the "explanation" email and i understand mistakes do happen. the email also stated i may or may not be (wasnt exactly clear) recommended for the professional program. if i am im going to jump at the opportunity to gain more experience.



You don't have to be recommended to apply to the professional program.  I wasn't and still got in.

How come no one has posted the alleged email in here.  Very curious to how it was worded.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel like it's an unethical thing to do, to post it online. I don't want anyone that visits the forum to judge the school's program based on that tiny application detail. (though I have)


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, the explanation email doesn't actually explain anything. It's just the school back-peddling on itself.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> I feel like it's an unethical thing to do, to post it online. I don't want anyone that visits the forum to judge the school's program based on that tiny application detail. (though I have)



That ship sailed when you and the other applicants decided to post their comments on this forum.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, the other applicants and I who've expressed disdain at having our interviews withdrawn are in the wrong. That makes sense.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Yes, the other applicants and I who've expressed disdain at having our interviews withdrawn are in the wrong. That makes sense.



I'm not saying that your in the wrong, but you can't really state that you do not wish to give the school a bad name and then turn around and talk about their bad practices.

I absolutely believe that the school is in the wrong.  It actually happened last year with me and the rejection email that I got, which did not even have the school's logo. I sincerely hope the school corrects their practices for future applicants.  

Regardless of it being ethical or not, you and the other applicants brought this issue up in the first place and because of the tone of those post, it left the rest of us wondering how the email was actually worded.

To be honest if I get rejected with the same type of email I got last year, you bet I'll post it on this forum.  A school's rejection letter should be as professional as any other from of communication from the school.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not once in this entire application process have I received an email that was officially associated with the school. I agree with you completely on the professionalism. 
But I keep my stance on the email. There's a difference between expressing my opinion and then posting something that wasn't meant to be posted here.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by Hiram Bingham:
> I just wanted to offer my take on the whole rescinded interview thing. First, this is not an attempt to excuse them (seriously, it's Bush League but if you want to be a screenwriter, get used to it) but to offer some insight.
> 
> This year will be my third interview, I've attended the Professional Program and I know a number of instructors, people who've been through the program, and a bunch currently in it. Last year, my interviewer was an instructor I knew and he let me know that he gave me his highest recommendation and I didn't get in. If you can't get in with an interviewers highest recommendation, what is it for?
> ...



"They have a fairly good idea of who they want in already, the interview is just to make sure you're not a nutjob."

Based on what you've said, I would conclude that you believe you must have just done completely, horribly bad in the interviews you've had? (The only alternative would be that they think you're a nutjob).

Aside from the personal statement, have they given you any insight as to what you needed to improve to get in?

Good luck to you.
Maybe the third time is the charm.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by crusader10:
> i agree to disagree in sense to everyones remarks and insights. i just received the "explanation" email and i understand mistakes do happen. the email also stated i may or may not be (wasnt exactly clear) recommended for the professional program. if i am im going to jump at the opportunity to gain more experience.



Crusader, don't worry about being "recommended" to the professional program. They take many who apply. I had a few people in my class who were extremely new to screenwriting...but as I've said elsewhere, it was a great experience and well worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 8, 2013)

thehamm99

No, they only take up to about 20 (my first year of applying they only took 12. I'll explain at the end) out of 60 interviewed so there are quite a few who are included in the interviews who aren't getting in (unless, 45 people are either psychos or have decided to go elsewhere)

The person who interviewed me the first time was not associated with the program, but taught in the undergraduate film program, this was the first year they were conducting an interview, and it was less than a week before the committee made their final decisions led me to that conclusion. 

Also, the next year  the interviewer listed me as his highest recommendation told me that the interview had little to do with their decision. There are people they interview as a formality (and, I suspect; 1) to satisfy the Graduate Department 2) an opportunity for a good writer to make a connection with an instructor, and 3) to test someone's resolve. The two writers I know who write big movies (seriously, BIG MOVIES) tried FIVE times (personally, I don't think I could handle that rejection).

As to the numbers; It's a two year program, but you're allowed to take three. That means that if a certain class doesn't complete it in two, there are less spots for the new class. There are only so many instructors after all.

A little insight: You are required to complete 5 scripts (assuming you complete it in 2 years). 1st script: 2 quarters, the other 4, a quarter each. For those 4 scripts, you have to pitch your script to the instructor, and they have to enroll you. Which results in, students going to every instructor teaching that quarter, pitching your story, then winding up with the instructor who wants you.

Is that clear? I know it's kind of odd, and hard to explain, but that's the program.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually like that kind of a system. It would be nice to be attached to an instructor who actually is interested in something you are writing.

Do you have any opinion of in person vs skype interviewing?

I'm doing mine in person.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 8, 2013)

I know someone who got in on a Skype interview.

Like I said, I think it's more a matter of not being a psycho  *If* they've already pegged you for admission.

But more importantly, you've already done what you can do with your writing sample and your statement of purpose.

Look at the interview as someone who's got a modicum of juice and who'd actually given you their email that you have the chance to network with.

And that's another thing I've noticed; people complaining about their emails not coming from "official" sources. No teacher (6 so far), no T.A. has come from a ucla.edu source.

No rejection (if you read your stuff, it's on you to check back at the grad division website to see your status. They're trixy that way, their email to you is  _a favor_).

Everyone keeps them separate. I suspect, that the email they use while at university is still good after (as soon as you graduate or move on, your ucla email is no good). But I'm the cynical sort.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 8, 2013)

I heard the story about the unstable student a few years ago from a person who was in the program at the time, so I can corroborate that much of the story. I haven't done an interview yet, so I don't know what to expect, but it sounds as if you're at the end of the list you'll get rejected if they clear their first choices ahead of you... Yikes!


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 8, 2013)

So would you guys speculate that if you havent heard anything by now, its really not a good thing?


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by jeremy's sea:
> I heard the story about the unstable student a few years ago from a person who was in the program at the time, so I can corroborate that much of the story. I haven't done an interview yet, so I don't know what to expect, but it sounds as if you're at the end of the list you'll get rejected if they clear their first choices ahead of you... Yikes!


Honestly, you guys make it sound as though this guy was a serial killer. It mustn't have been that bad, could it?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jeremy's sea:
> I heard the story about the unstable student a few years ago from a person who was in the program at the time, so I can corroborate that much of the story. I haven't done an interview yet, so I don't know what to expect, but it sounds as if you're at the end of the list you'll get rejected if they clear their first choices ahead of you... Yikes!


Honestly, you guys make it sound as though this guy was a serial killer. It mustn't have been that bad, could it? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

You know what, I actually have some footage of this student.  

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gZIuzQcvlTU


----------



## WKJoel (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone on the west coast that's been given an invitation received the phone call actually scheduling the day yet?


----------



## sftola (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm on the west coast and still haven't scheduled the interview yet.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 11, 2013)

The last two years it seems to have gone in waves, a bunch of people would get their interviews scheduled, then nothing for a couple of weeks, then another wave, etc.

In my case, both times I would receive an email from the person conducting the interview to schedule a time the following week.

Two years ago, that happened the beginning of March.


----------



## handstokeys (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my date and time, but I'm on the East Coast. 
I'm excited, but also really nervous. Any ideas on how to prepare, other than "be myself"?


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 12, 2013)

Be prepared to pitch. Not everyone gets asked but you'll at least be asked what you're working on at the moment.


----------



## sftola (Feb 12, 2013)

In addition to pitching, I think sometimes you're asked what you would do if you were not admitted to the program, so be prepared for that.

Out of curiosity, for those who have now had their interviews scheduled, how much time transpired between your being invited to interview and the interview actually being scheduled?


----------



## The Somethings (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anybody have any experience visiting the campus and speaking with the department about the program?

When I called the prospective student number, the student operator wouldn't connect me with anyone because she said they don't want calls from "random people" but said she could answer a "quick" question now.  Most schools have people available in person to speak with applicants or at least allow you to sit in on classes but this doesn't seem to be the case at UCLA.  Has anyone visited before?  How did you go about it?

I drove down from the bay area and I'd hate for this to be a dead end.


----------



## handstokeys (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Good to know about the pitching, a little scared about that. 

sftola - I think about 2 weeks transpired between the first call notifying me that I got the interview to getting an email.


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh3XW0oZ0pw


----------



## sftola (Feb 19, 2013)

Just checking in. Has anybody interviewed yet?


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 19, 2013)

Nope. I still haven't heard anything.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you guys know if you have to go through the interview process to get into the waiting list?


----------



## sftola (Feb 20, 2013)

@rmarquez - I don't know for sure, but it looks like in the past they've interviewed 75/80 people for 25/30 slots, so my guess is they'd be pulling wait list folks from the interviewed pool.


----------



## B.A (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for quite some time, and finally got around to making an account. Putting an end to the creeping, officially...

Congrats to all those who have been offered interviews, and the best of luck to everyone.
I finally got the confirmation email about my interview today, only catch: it's scheduled for the day of my grandpa's funeral... which is in TEXAS. I let the interviewer know immediately, but have yet to hear back :/ fingers crossed it all works out


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 22, 2013)

Officially rejected. After a yes from Chapman and an interview request from Columbia, I wouldn't say there was any sting to the letter. I hope we can all collaborate someday nonetheless.


----------



## TWS (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I got a yes from Chapman and a no from UCLA. UCLA was the dream school but Chapman sounds promising. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## sftola (Feb 22, 2013)

I was just scheduled to interview for next week, so it looks like word is coming out...


----------



## handstokeys (Feb 22, 2013)

I had my interview last week, and it went well. I interviewed with Hal and Richard, who are both lovely and great conversationalists. 

Nervous, so nervous as I wait.


----------



## secretteachings (Feb 22, 2013)

I just received an email saying my interview is next Thursday with Richard Walter, but no mention of whether Hal will be there or not. Looking forward to it nonetheless.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got my email for an inteview next week, as well.(Linda Voorhees)


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Linda Voorhees...I hope Jason doesn't show up.

Does anybody have an opinion about whether or not who the interviewer is says anything about your chances to get in?


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 22, 2013)

> Does anybody have an opinion about whether or not who the interviewer is says anything about your chances to get in?



So far, in my previous two interviews, they played it like it was a complete mystery, as if they had  _no_ idea how the committee operates, as if it was something akin to a game of chance or something like the Sorting Hat.

Of course, I didn't get in, so it could be they were just being kind to a loser.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hiram did you ever do the professional program?


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Feb 22, 2013)

> Hiram did you ever do the professional program?



Yeah, I applied with the same materials, and had my first interview while I was in the Program.


----------



## handstokeys (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything yet? I haven't heard anything yet and I interviewed about a week ago.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Chessirose (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice, it has been extremely helpful.

I have my interview on Thursday (the 28th).  I found out last Friday.  Since then it's sort of been a whirlwind of emotion trying to maintain excitement and nervousness.  

I applied last year and didn't get in, my mentor speculates because I hadn't yet completed my BA at the time of application, but I did this year, and that was really awesome, totally surreal. 

The advice about pitching is very good, I'm glad I found this site to confirm that was a good idea to prepare it.  

Are the interviews done in groups or one on one?  

Also, in true female fashion, ha, I can't decide what I want to wear, want to come off as creative, but also professional.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 27, 2013)

Had my interview today, it was fun! I chatted and was asked some really good, thought provoking questions. (if you want to prep just think about what you're doing, why you're doing it and what you're trying to say)
I also met another one of you, probably sftola? I totally didn't think to ask your forum name. Anyway he was really cool and interviewed with John who is totally awesome (IMHO), so I hope it went well and good luck!


----------



## pumpkintreasuretalk (Feb 27, 2013)

So does anyone know if an interview is conditional to acceptance?


----------



## WKJoel (Feb 28, 2013)

Had my interview today with Neil Landau. I think it went well. I interviewed last year, too, with Linda, and I probably came off a little too nervous last time. Hopefully I maintained my composure here, and got my points across. Good luck to anyone who still has yet to interview, and of course to all of those who are now anxiously awaiting replies.


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 1, 2013)

Good luck to everyone now awaiting replies! Anyone have any idea on when they will be letting people know?


----------



## sftola (Mar 1, 2013)

@handstokeys - My interviewer said he thought acceptance/rejection notifications would be going out within the next 2 weeks. I hope he is right!

@jeremy's sea - Did you interview with John Sweet? My name is also John and I am from SF. I met 5 other applicants that day. Feel free to PM me if you want to compare notes.


----------



## perspectivestudent (Mar 1, 2013)

I interviewed with Linda and she said to expect answers about acceptance in early April.


----------



## secretteachings (Mar 1, 2013)

I had my interview with Richard Walter and we had a very entertaining conversation...there were no set questions, it flowed naturally....we sparred about all manner of things, the definition of overacting being one of them...he is a little hard of hearing so we were yelling at each other on occasion, at one point I was shouting "Stella!!!" which he seemed to enjoy...he gave me the infamous professional program pitch at the beginning of the interview, before everything else, saying "it's like an MFA without the cholesterol"...then told me all kinds of stories, asked my opinion on a few things. Whether I get in or not, it was a great experience and I also got some good instagram photos with a semi pornographic sculpture outside MacGowan hall (.)(.)


----------



## perspectivestudent (Mar 2, 2013)

I didn't get the professional program pitch which concerns me. Do you think that people who interview with Hal and Richard are more likely to get in?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by perspectivestudent:
> I didn't get the professional program pitch which concerns me. Do you think that people who interview with Hal and Richard are more likely to get in?


No. If you interviewed you will definitely get in the professional program if not the MFA. I think most of the PPS pitches come from the dept co-chairs.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by sftola:
> 
> @jeremy's sea - Did you interview with John Sweet? My name is also John and I am from SF. I met 5 other applicants that day. Feel free to PM me if you want to compare notes.


I didn't, but I had John in the PPS and I waited to say hi to him, so I'm sure we met. How did it go? He's really a great guy.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 2, 2013)

Would love to hear what people's interview experiences were - what questions were asked and such, should you feel compelled to share...gracias!


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Mar 2, 2013)

She asked a lot of craft questions; how do I approach the end of the first act and the character's decision to embark on his journey, things like that. Real craft and process based questions that I don't think I could have handled as well last year.

We talked about the program, the usefulness of doing the third year (she said people really improve in that third year), and collaborating with students on different tracts.

She said Hal & Richard are going back East to conduct interviews in a couple of weeks, so don't expect a decision until April.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you get any feedback about your writing samples or your application?


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Mar 3, 2013)

I asked if I don't get in this year, was there any advice or things I should alter in my materials. She LOVED the script I used as my writing sample, thought my Statement of Purpose was great and was impressed by my letters of recommendation and wouldn't change a thing, BUT...

I'm in the "L.A. Group", everyone in that geographical area compete for spots and as she said, it is a very talented group this year. She said everyone she was interviewing this year deserved a spot.


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry to intrude on your thread, but just wondering if anyone has read any good screenwriting books lately?  I am looking for more of a "Save the Cat" book than McKee's Story. Personally I have read McKee 10 times over and still have no idea what he's talking about! 

Thanks


----------



## thehamm99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anything by these authors to name a few...
Syd Field
Hal Ackerman
Alex Epstein
Michael Hauge

Go on Amazon and look for used and buy several.


----------



## sftola (Mar 4, 2013)

@jeremy's sea - The interview went really well! John was super cool and very relaxed. It was actually a fun conversation.

@dusty rose - Richard Walter wrote a book called "Essentials of Screenwriting" a few years ago, which is excellent. Though if you haven't read Aristotle's "Poetics," start there.


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 4, 2013)

@thehamm99 thanks for the recommendations. I had not heard of the other writers outside of Syd Field. 

@sftola thanks I will look up Waiter's book. I tried Poetics, but like McKee and Joseph Campbell's the text is so dense it's hard for my brain to get around it.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 4, 2013)

So anyone wanna make a guess as to what day the first round of notices go out? The person closest to the actual date gets a cookie.


----------



## achorusisrising (Mar 4, 2013)

dusty_rose: http://actfourscreenplays.com/story-maps/

These books are awesome. Send me your e-mail.


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel like it has to be soon. I'm guessing this week.


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations, soon to be newbies. You have all the way until the fall before your call of duty, so in the interim, while it may be tempting to sit on your laurels and collective butts -- don't. I seriously suggest full immersion now... here are some recommended readings. LEARN FORMAT, Luke (and Leia), save you it can...

*Screenwriting 434 - Lew Hunter
* Save the Cat - Blake Snyder
I Liked it, didn't Love it - Rona Edwards & Monica Skerbelis
500 Ways to Beat the Hollywood Reader - Jennifer Lerch
*The Complete Guide to Standard Script Formats - Cole/Haag
Story - Robert McKee

Happy writing! See you in fall!


----------



## sftola (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm hoping we will hear this week or next. Is there anyone out there still waiting to interview? If so, that might indicate a longer wait...


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 5, 2013)

Did anyone hear in interviews how many interviews they did this year? Just curious. Looks like in past years this info has come up in interviews.


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 5, 2013)

@ Mike Clayton - It wasn't mentioned to me. 

I'm surprised they are going back to the East Coast to interview, if that is indeed true.


----------



## WKJoel (Mar 5, 2013)

I was told that the East coast interviews were already done, and that word would come out in the next two weeks. Also, I was told that there were around 80 interviewees this time around, with about thirty open slots. I also heard from my interviewer that at least fifteen of those slots were already occupied by people Hal and Richard interviewed on the East coast, though no official word has gone out. If that's the case, I don't see why they would return there for more interviews.


----------



## Chessirose (Mar 5, 2013)

I interviewed with John Sweet and he said that Richard and Hal had already been back East and to expect results within the next week or two (this was Thursday 2/28).  He, however, did not mention anything about slots already being occupied by those on the East Coast.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 5, 2013)

My interviewer said their process is like choosing the pope--nobody quite knows how it's done.


----------



## Fanfand (Mar 5, 2013)

has anyone received rejection letter by email or mail yet?


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Mar 6, 2013)

The rumor mill can stop now, lol. The interviews are over, the decisions made.  Those that have been chosen will be contacted soon. Now, it's just a waiting game to see if you're one of the fortunate 34. Good luck!


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 6, 2013)

...And the clicking sound of the "refresh" button began echoing through dorms. apartments, and houses everywhere...


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 6, 2013)

I heard they were traversing the mountains of Tibet to cast the bones with the old gurus before submitting the final candidates to the Thunderdome to fight for a seat.
Just what my interviewer told me.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 6, 2013)

@jeremy's sea FTW


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Mar 6, 2013)

Newbie know thy mentor...


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 8, 2013)

Screenwriter70, we need some new intel! Over.


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, please! I am on pins and needles waiting.


----------



## Screenwriter70 (Mar 9, 2013)

It's hard to believe that just a moment ago I was where you all are now. Fortunately, I didn't have to wait long.  I interviewed on March first and was given the good news just six days later.  Waiting sucks.  But I promise you, if you're accepted, it will be one of the best days of your life. And hey, you'll have an instant friend in me... Brothers and sisters in screenwriting. Bruins for life.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got AMAZING news!!!! 

I'm sure you can guess what it is...


----------



## Michael Dorsey (Mar 11, 2013)

Ditto...

Now trying to decide between UCLA and USC. I know the programs are WAY different, but I'm still not sure which I prefer. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got in as well. (Three tries, *whew*).


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 11, 2013)

I got the official news today as well!  Congratulations to all of my future fellow classmates, and to those of you who don't make it in this year, use me and Hiram as proof, do not give up!


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup. This was my second app as well. First interview though. Now we just have to wait for the Graduate Division to approve us? Make certain I went to a real university... 
Was a Gopher, now a Bruin!


----------



## WKJoel (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got in as well, my second year applying, second interview, first acceptance. Feels great. I'm looking forward to seeing all of you in the fall.


----------



## gabrielmf (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been lurking for a while, but decided to finally create an account. I also just found out that I got in! However, I also got into USC, and would like to know if anyone has any opinion on which one I should choose. I have mostly a TV focus, but also write features occasionally, and think that videogames might also be a good market. I've been thinking mostly USC, but maybe UCLA has an amazing redeeming quality I don't know about? Any opinion appreciated!
Congrats to everyone who got in! You must have worked hard for it, go celebrate.


----------



## perspectivestudent (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats to all of those who have been accepted! Does anyone know if all decisions have gone out, or is there still hope for some of us?


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 11, 2013)

The acceptances usually happen in waves, so there is definitely still hope. Plus there is also the wait list, and as a long time follower of this board, I know that people can be accepted up to orientation week, depending on whether people choose to accept their offers. I am most definitely accepting mine. UCLA is always where I've had my heart set on going. Would anyone like me to start a Facebook page for those of us that are going to be classmates, so we can get to know one another a little? PM me if you are interested.


----------



## WKJoel (Mar 11, 2013)

This might be a dumb question, but the email received stating that the graduate division still had to review your official transcripts, and that you would be contacted soon with an official decision letter is the acceptance email, correct?


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello. Congratulations to all who were accepted! My condolences to those who didn't. Remember to keep writing.

My name is Steven and I'm a current MFA'er and am part of the Class of 2015 Welcoming Committee. Some information: The Welcome Committee will be creating a private Class of '15 Facebook and adding you to it. Additionally, we are revising the UCLA screenwriting handbook (you'll receive it in a few weeks) so please hold tight. 

In the meantime, if you have any questions about the program, next steps, etc. feel free to post here, or personal message me, and I (or another current MFA'er) will do my best to answer it for you! 

Once again, congratulations! Welcome to the family!! Looking forward to meeting you in the fall.


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone who was accepted! I was also accepted and I am over the moon. 

@SVC914 - I would love for you to create a Facebook page. 

I do have a question. I'm a resident of NYC now, but I am wondering how quickly I can establish legal residency. Do you know anything about that?

Thank you so much!


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by handstokeys:
> 
> @SVC914 - I would love for you to create a Facebook page.
> 
> ...



Hey Handstokeys!
No problem...FB page coming soon! 

As a fellow NYer I'm all too familiar with this process. You'll have to wait a full year before you can apply for California residency. Some tips: open a bank account at a CA bank, go to the DMV to receive CA identification, and don't leave the state! No really. There's a crazy rule about not leaving CA for more than 2 weeks for the entire year. To my knowledge, no current MFAer has ever been denied.


----------



## Chessirose (Mar 12, 2013)

Has any one found out if they didn't get in, or has just a wave of acceptances gone out?


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 12, 2013)

@SVC914 - Thank you for the info! It's very helpful to know, especially the 2 week thing. 

I'd also love to know if there are teaching/assistant opportunities to offset the cost of tuition? Perhaps this is something available in second year? Or maybe even funding?

My only concern with UCLA is the money but it's my dream, so it feels worth it.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 12, 2013)

What is the class size this year? Does anyone know? Gracias.


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 12, 2013)

@ Handstokeys - You'll have to wait until your second year to apply for teaching assistant opportunities. Tuition is certainly high for out-of-staters (worth it). Things change from year to year, but this past year the out of staters received a large grant to offset cost. Sometimes there's additional TFT funding you can request, if the budget permits (there was $ this year). Additionally, there are donor awards that you can apply for in the winter quarter.


----------



## handstokeys (Mar 12, 2013)

@SVC914 - Thank you so much for the information, it's so helpful. I cannot wait to join the class next year. 

Also, do most of the students choose to live on campus or off? Graduate housing sounds pretty nice and convenient!


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by handstokeys:
> 
> Also, do most of the students choose to live on campus or off? Graduate housing sounds pretty nice and convenient!



Most of the MFAers live off campus. A few do live in grad housing, in Westwood, with varying degrees of success. I think it really depends on the kind of experience you are looking to have. Westwood Village is cool, though a little young (tons of undergrads). There's certainly something to be said for living closer to campus though - traffic can be brutal.


----------



## stelladallas89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I was just wondering how many of the current MFA screenwriting students have part time jobs while at UCLA?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by SVC914:
> Most of the MFAers live off campus. A few do live in grad housing, in Westwood, with varying degrees of success. I think it really depends on the kind of experience you are looking to have. Westwood Village is cool, though a little young (tons of undergrads). There's certainly something to be said for living closer to campus though - traffic can be brutal.


+1
I couldn't, at this point in life, imagine living on campus, LA has a lot to offer! (plus I have dogs) I love Westwood Village for its young college vibe, but I already did that in Dinkytown at the U-MN (way too long ago!). I live in East LA and will probably try to move to the westside. I do recommend trying for something central or west and only go east or to the SF valley if you feel you can't afford it otherwise. The commute to Westwood can be horrendous at the wrong time of day... That said, I will miss my eas los hood.


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by stelladallas89:
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I was just wondering how many of the current MFA screenwriting students have part time jobs while at UCLA?



I can't give you the raw numbers, but there are plenty of MFAers who are working part-time, and small number who work full time. I work part-time (no more than 20 hrs per week). If I had a choice I wouldn't because it takes away from my writing time. It's doable, and has certainly taught me how to manage my time!

Once we have the FB page up you'll have an opportunity to hear about everyone's experience. Additionally, each of you will be matched with three mentors (current MFAers who you can turn to for advice).


----------



## perspectivestudent (Mar 12, 2013)

@SVC914 Would you recommend the Professional Program for those who weren't admitted, but are still planning on applying next year?


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by perspectivestudent:
> @SVC914 Would you recommend the Professional Program for those who weren't admitted, but are still planning on applying next year?



It can't hurt. I completed the PP prior to applying to the MFA program and found it beneficial. It really prepares you for what to expect as an MFAer.

There are people out there who believe that the PP is a pipeline to the MFA program. Of the 28 in my class 10 of us completed the PP at some point in the past 5 years. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## WKJoel (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in the PP now, and just got accepted into the MFA program. I also happen to work full-time. Do you know when the classes are held? They are generally in the evening, correct? I usually work until 4 everyday, and then write from 5 to 8 on the days I don't have class.


----------



## perspectivestudent (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, that is really helpful. I sat in on Hal Ackerman's PP class last night and it was really great. I'm pretty sure I will be enrolling in the program.


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by WKJoel:
> Do you know when the classes are held? They are generally in the evening, correct? I usually work until 4 everyday, and then write from 5 to 8 on the days I don't have class.



It really depends on the class. Quite a few are taught in the evening. Most of the writing workshops  - where you'll write a feature - are taught in the early afternoon (between 1p and 5p).


----------



## B.A (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if anyone else has heard back today? With either yes or no... 
I'm still waiting, which I'm starting to assume means a NO, but you never know. Congrats to all of you who got in.


----------



## stelladallas89 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by SVC914:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by stelladallas89:
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I was just wondering how many of the current MFA screenwriting students have part time jobs while at UCLA?



I can't give you the raw numbers, but there are plenty of MFAers who are working part-time, and small number who work full time. I work part-time (no more than 20 hrs per week). If I had a choice I wouldn't because it takes away from my writing time. It's doable, and has certainly taught me how to manage my time!

Once we have the FB page up you'll have an opportunity to hear about everyone's experience. Additionally, each of you will be matched with three mentors (current MFAers who you can turn to for advice). </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks so much! I look forward to speaking with all of y'all!


----------



## Chessirose (Mar 13, 2013)

How did all of you who got accepted receive the news?  Via email or mail, etc?


----------



## sftola (Mar 13, 2013)

@chessirose - I think everything is coming out via email. I have not yet heard anything one way or the other, which I imagine means I have not been accepted. While I'd love to get in this year and will be bummed if I'm not, I have a lot going on with my theater work and would be fine reapplying for next year. But I would really really really like to hear from them. Has anyone who interviewed received a rejection?


----------



## B.A (Mar 13, 2013)

@Sftola I interviewed and have yet to get a rejection. Obsessively checking my email and the admission status page every thirty seconds lol.


----------



## waffleflower (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by B.A:
> @Sftola I interviewed and have yet to get a rejection. Obsessively checking my email and the admission status page every thirty seconds lol.



Admission status page? Educate me as to where you can access. I must take part in obsessively checking there as well.


----------



## B.A (Mar 13, 2013)

@waffletower LOL -  http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/gasa...issions/applicat.htm 
I guess the correct term is "Application Decision," it's right in the middle of the page under the three steps.


----------



## waffleflower (Mar 13, 2013)

@B.A: You know what's sad? I've been obsessively reading through so many threads, I actually read through the wrong one. I didn't apply to UCLA. This is what's been happening to me...driving miles during my lunch hour to check the mail...other things I don't want to humiliate myself in admitting to doing.


----------



## B.A (Mar 13, 2013)

@Waffletower OMG. I feel you, we're all going a bit insane around here. Good luck at the schools you DID apply to.


----------



## waffleflower (Mar 13, 2013)

@B.A: Thanks. Good luck with everything on your end as well


----------



## secretteachings (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats to all of you who have been accepted! I interviewed but have not heard anything either, so I'm not very optimistic although it aint over until the fat lady sings. I too am curious about the PP, because I may sign up for that if I am rejected from the MFA. Not necessarily as a pipeline to the MFA, because I'm not sure I will apply a second time. But as a worthwhile  experience in itself. Any thoughts from those who have done the PP? thanks!


----------



## thehamm99 (Mar 13, 2013)

Secretteachings,

I took the professional program online...

While I wasn't impressed with the experience levels of most of the other writers in my group, I was impressed with the enthusiasm and knowledge, willingness to help, etc. of the two teachers I had.

I appreciated the smallness of the group (there were 7 of us), and thus the time that was spent on each of our own work each week.

Overall it was a good experience, and well worth the cost of admission, considering what an MFA costs.

I would actually consider doing the course again on campus if I was in the area.

The down side (for me)...

I came from an undergrad writing program, so with the Professional program I've now had plenty of experience in screenwriting classes and the workshop environment. So when I get accepted at Chapman, and they offer me no scholarships, the thought of spending 1 year going back to short stories and partial scripts while accruing 50k in debt makes me doubt I'll attend that school. If I receive word that I got in at UCLA or USC I'll most likely go.


----------



## thehamm99 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by perspectivestudent:
> Thanks guys, that is really helpful. I sat in on Hal Ackerman's PP class last night and it was really great. I'm pretty sure I will be enrolling in the program.



I love your handle, btw. I laughed out loud when I read it.


----------



## secretteachings (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks @thehamm99 for your insight! If I do the PP, I will do it on campus for sure. I was offered a place at USC which I am excited about but the cost of tuition is so prohibitive for me (I am considered an international student even though I have lived in CA for 8 years) that I'm not sure I can swing it. $5k for the professional program, on the other hand, I can handle. Do you have any preference as to USC or UCLA, just out of interest?


----------



## thehamm99 (Mar 13, 2013)

Everyone I know who's semi connected to the industry and did not attend UCLA says USC is better and you'll be more "connected."

The interviewer at UCLA said the difference was at USC you'll have 1-3 polished scripts, and at UCLA you'll have 6-7 scripts (polished on your own time because they don't focus on rewrites).

I went into the process preferring USC, and I still do. But I'd go to UCLA as well.


----------



## secretteachings (Mar 13, 2013)

That's what I heard too...that UCLA is more focused on helping its students create a body of work, whereas USC is incredible for contacts and has a focus that is broader than the feature script. Interesting that they don't help you with rewrites at UCLA.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 14, 2013)

Thehamm99, have you heard from UCLA?


----------



## thehamm99 (Mar 14, 2013)

No I have not.

interviewed on campus,  March 2nd.


----------



## Mike Clayton (Mar 16, 2013)

Would love to hear more about people's interview experiences now that it's all over...


----------



## B.A (Mar 16, 2013)

@mike Clayton
My interview experience was extremely pleasant. I was incredibly nervous, and then the interview started and it was so conversational and fluid, all nerves were gone. If you want specific details, feel free to contact me. Over all, it was so pleasant and not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## B.A (Mar 16, 2013)

officially rejected... sobbing for eternity


----------



## ath579 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rejected as well, though it was obviously coming after the whole interview cancelation/hate mail interaction. 

Accepted at Chapman and AFI, with an interview at Columbia though.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who got in, look forward to meeting you.

Last year when I interviewed, we were sent the student handbook and I'd thought I'd post some excerpts. This is on the first year coursework:

*Removed* 

If interested I can post other stuff, like the financial section, that kinda thing


----------



## WKJoel (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, this is very useful information. Anything else you have that can help me to prepare will be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Mar 19, 2013)

Financial Aid Section from last years handbook

*Removed*

I removed the info because It is no longer accurate


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,
A quick note related to the excerpts from the handbook - every year this information changes. As a current student I can tell you that the information posted will be updated. What has been posted shouldn't be taken into consideration. The handbook is being revised and will be distributed to incoming students after all offers are accepted.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 20, 2013)

So how badly did I blow it if I didn't file my FAFSA by march 2nd? Somehow I completely missed I had to do this before I was notified of acceptance. Grrrr...


----------



## stelladallas89 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by jeremy's sea:
> So how badly did I blow it if I didn't file my FAFSA by march 2nd? Somehow I completely missed I had to do this before I was notified of acceptance. Grrrr...



I totally did this too. I emailed Cheri Smith and she told me to get it filled ASAP but that it's not the end of the world. Hopefully that eases your panic! (I know I freaked out...)


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by stelladallas89:
> I totally did this too. I emailed Cheri Smith and she told me to get it filled ASAP but that it's not the end of the world. Hopefully that eases your panic! (I know I freaked out...)


Okay, whew. Filed last night.
My ex has been going to USC for the last two years and she filed late in the past and said it only delays the payment process, but she still got full loan assistance. My biggest concern was missing out on assistantships or grants.
I'm also still waiting on the official acceptance letter from the Grad Division; so many balls in the air...


----------



## stelladallas89 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by jeremy's sea:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by stelladallas89:
> I totally did this too. I emailed Cheri Smith and she told me to get it filled ASAP but that it's not the end of the world. Hopefully that eases your panic! (I know I freaked out...)


Okay, whew. Filed last night.
My ex has been going to USC for the last two years and she filed late in the past and said it only delays the payment process, but she still got full loan assistance. My biggest concern was missing out on assistantships or grants.
I'm also still waiting on the official acceptance letter from the Grad Division; so many balls in the air... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same here. I guess we're supposed be checking the application status page for our official letter? I already informally accepted via email- I don't know if that was jumping the gun or not!


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by stelladallas89:
> Same here. I guess we're supposed be checking the application status page for our official letter? I already informally accepted via email- I don't know if that was jumping the gun or not!


They did ask us to "unofficially" let them know if we intended to accept or not, so you didn't jump the gun.  It sounds like they just want to get a handle on how many of their acceptances are going to enroll.
I think the graduate division does notify us when they have a letter on the decision on the website. I assume this probably won't happen until the beginning of April. (Trying to remember when I received my rejection two years ago)


----------



## stelladallas89 (Mar 22, 2013)

@jeremy's sea 

Yeah, that's kind of what I figured too. I suppose I'll just spend the meantime plotting my move westward!


----------



## Michael Dorsey (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there a Facebook group yet?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 29, 2013)

Check your decision notice page today!!! Mine is here! 

Breathe easy, now the work begins...


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 29, 2013)

I just got mine, too. I also received an email from the financial aid office.


----------



## stelladallas89 (Mar 29, 2013)

Got it!


----------



## handstokeys (Apr 1, 2013)

I got my official letter this weekend too.

Has anyone heard anything about funding? Also @honeybadger - how did you get your letter from the financial aid office? I filled out my FAFSA, but I didn't do anything else.


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 2, 2013)

@handstokeys: I received an email, and my financial aid info was available through the URSA website when I logged in.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Apr 2, 2013)

Likewise. FAFSA sent me an estimate and the URSA site had my anticipated award amount. (Anticipated because I hadn't filed my taxes until last week)


----------



## handstokeys (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you! Was this only loans or did it include any kind of departmental award funding? I am curious because I have heard that the department has some funding for out of state residents. 

I could use some advice if anyone can help. My dream school is UCLA but I got a free ride to another MFA program. It's a much smaller program but doesn't have the connections/reputation of UCLA. It's a playwriting program, which I am also interested in. I would much rather go to UCLA but I keep thinking about the money, especially if the other program is funded. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## stelladallas89 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering if any of y'all have heard anything from the department since submitting the SLR and everything. I feel like I should be doing something... haha


----------



## Kriller (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anybody have an example (preferably who got accepted) of what you put in your writing examples portfolio for the application? Thanks


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 6, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> Had my interview today, it was fun! I chatted and was asked some really good, thought provoking questions. (if you want to prep just think about what you're doing, why you're doing it and what you're trying to say)
> I also met another one of you, probably sftola? I totally didn't think to ask your forum name. Anyway he was really cool and interviewed with John who is totally awesome (IMHO), so I hope it went well and good luck!


 
I'm going back through this thread to prepare for my interview, and this is so helpful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 6, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> I'm going back through this thread to prepare for my interview, and this is so helpful. Thanks for sharing!


Who is doing the interview?

Good luck!


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 6, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> Who is doing the interview?
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks, Jeremy! I'm not sure who's doing the interview yet. I gave them my three dates with three potential times, and I haven't heard back yet on a definite time and interviewer.


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 26, 2014)

Howdy, all.

So I also applied last Fall for the Screenwriting MFA at UCLA (I also applied to USC).

While I got into the latter, I'm still waiting to hear back from UCLA.

I haven't received any messages by phone or email about an interview yet -- but I'm assuming I'll hear something shortly given everyone else is.


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Mar 4, 2014)

Got an email from UCLA early this morning.

And the Oscar...doesn't go to me.

Not surprised. I was expecting this given the lack of any interviews.

So, adieu to UCLA -- and onwards to USC.


----------



## hkrieger (Mar 4, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> Who is doing the interview?
> 
> Good luck!


 
Hey Jeremy, Kris Young is doing the interview. Do you know him (or her)?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 4, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> Hey Jeremy, Kris Young is doing the interview. Do you know him (or her)?


I interviewed with Kris, he's very very very nice. I have never had him as a teacher, but have heard from others that he is magnificent as well. My interview with him was very conversational and pretty relaxed. Have fun!


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr. Fedora said:


> Got an email from UCLA early this morning.
> 
> And the Oscar...doesn't go to me.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck at USC!! I hear their program is okay...  
I know a writer there and she is doing great in the program. Have fun!


----------



## hkrieger (Mar 4, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> I interviewed with Kris, he's very very very nice. I have never had him as a teacher, but have heard from others that he is magnificent as well. My interview with him was very conversational and pretty relaxed. Have fun!


 
Awesome. Thanks, Jeremy! You're putting me at ease tonight.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 4, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> Awesome. Thanks, Jeremy! You're putting me at ease tonight.


 
Good! The profs here are universally awesome people with really big hearts. Just remember they are writers who love writing and teaching like all of us and they have been in your chair before! (Probably literally as most of them went to UCLA for their MFAs)


----------

